# malawis



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

i wanted 2 get into malawi chiclids, could anyone give me info on some malawi chiclids [care feeding etc] i was looking into some yellow labs. i currently have a senegal bichir [7 in] in a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, I think they are pretty easy to care for. They like hard water with a ph around 8.0. I feed mine cichlid sticks about every other day. You can also feed them bloodworms, brine shrimp...they will eat basically anything. One in a while throw in come zucchini (sp? lol) You know, mix it up. Ive heard that they like to be crowded. I think thats becuase since are agressive fish when there is more fish in the tank, who they pick on is divided on how many is in there. They are fun fish. Oh, and water changes are very important - these guys are messy. Im sure the other people here will help you out more they me, they are all very helpful.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

> You can also feed them bloodworms, brine shrimp


Only if they are Haps or peackocks will they sustain this type of food. If you give Mbuna protiens like this you will wnd up with malawi bloat and kill your fish. It is safer to only feed you Mbuna vegitable based products. They like algae. Hence their face structure vs. Haps and peackocks.

P.H. 8.2
Temp 78-84 (Apx.)
I would not put Mbuna with haps or peackocks, they are fin nippers. Mbuna are a bit more aggresive. In Mbuna the females color where Haps or Peackocks only the males color up.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Also they like sand better than gravel, as well as rocky environments with lots of caves. 

If you already have hard tap water were you live great. If not you will have to add minerals to make it hard. I have pretty hard water here but also supplement with a bit of Cichlid Essential to get it were it needs to be.
What type of fish are you thinking about going with. What are your ideas so that we may be able to help you a little more.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

IloveCichlids said:


> Only if they are Haps or peackocks will they sustain this type of food. If you give Mbuna protiens like this you will wnd up with malawi bloat and kill your fish. It is safer to only feed you Mbuna vegitable based products. They like algae. Hence their face structure vs. Haps and peackocks.


WOW, I had NO idea, Thanks!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Bloodworms and brine shrimp are fine. Just not for a steady diet. They are good treats for your fish. (maybe once a week or so) Personally, I feed mainly a good quality pellet food, some Tetrabits and a brine shrimp flake for all my fish. I've never had problems with my caeruleus (or any other fish from this diet).


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I've just lost a few yellow labs to bloat. In my opinion, these were the contributing factors:

1. High protein foods (large fly larvae). The carnivorous peacocks in the same tank were not effected.

2. High water temperature. Had a heat spell and temp went to 86F.

3. Overfeeding. 

I'm feeding less, with more vegetables, and doing more water changes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

actually i wanted 2 get some calvus and yellow labs [ i know they're from lake t. ]


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

See i dont feed them that always, like you said, as a treat.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Calvus are from lake Tang. and Yellow labs are from lake Malawi


----------

